
Are You a Geek or Nerd? - EwanToo
http://blog.resumebear.com/comics/are-you-a-geek-or-nerd/
======
Diogenes
Totally off base. They mistook hipsters for geeks.

~~~
stevedekorte
Agreed. Geeks and nerds are both people with non-mainstream interests/hobbies.
The difference is that nerds tend to make a good living pursuing their
interests. It's an economic distinction.

~~~
cpher
Shallow article...but I would categorize geeks as being technology-centric,
while nerds are "anything-else-centric". So, software developers/hackers/etc
are geeks, while librarians w/ advanced degrees are nerds. Not sure where to
draw the line with rocket scientists. However, this topic has been debated ad
nauseum, with no resolution.

------
fhwang
Only a spaz would care about the difference.

